
Animating 2048 SVG Nodes in React, Preact, Inferno, Vue, Angular 2, and CycleJS - Swizec
https://swizec.com/blog/animating-svg-nodes-react-preact-inferno-vue/swizec/7311
======
mikewhy
Is that react code correct? setState is async, so you would probably want to
clear the flag in "componentDidUpdate" (or just throttle the mouse handler
directly)

